# Makes me sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Inkslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

I have battled all my tattoing career to improve the image of Tattoo Artists in one fell swoop these two
LOW LIVES have managed to set it back 100 years, I hope they rot in jail, 
RING THE SHOP let them know what you think of them!!!

Tattoo City
81b Foster St Dandenong VIC 3175
ph: (03) 9794 8809 

* Brothers charged with abusing 13-year-olds
* Charges relate to nipple and genital piercing
* Teen schoolgirls making regular visits to tatto parlour

NEW state laws banning body piercing for minors will be explored after two tattooist brothers were charged with abusing two schoolgirls during a piercing session.

The men, from Dandenong's Tattoo City, were charged over the alleged offences on Friday night, following complaints from the distraught 13-year-old girls.

Gregory Allan Ford, of Oakhill Rd, West Pearcedale, was charged with sexual penetration of a child under 16 and indecent assault at the tattoo and piercing shop.

The 51-year-old is alleged to have caressed the genitals of one of the girls for about 20 minutes before piercing her.

Mark Andrew Ford, 47, also of Oakhill Rd, West Pearcedale, has been charged with indecent assault relating to the nipple piercing of the other girl, during which he is accused of fondling the teen.

It is claimed a bet between the girls had led them to ask for the piercings about three weeks ago.

The aunt of one of the girls said a lot of children at the girls' school had body piercings done at the shop without their parents' knowledge.

Several young teenage schoolgirls were seen entering and leaving Tattoo City, in Foster St, this week.

Yesterday, a spokesman for Health Minister Bronwyn Pike said: "There are complex legal issues surrounding genital piercings of minors and we will discuss these with police to determine whether existing tattoo and piercing laws need to be expanded."

Ms Pike's office had ruled out bans in January, saying new body piercing education programs were ensuring industry practitioners acted responsibly.

A coalition of industry and community leaders says the case highlights the need for an overhaul of state laws on piercing, including bans on piercing minors and regulation of shops.

Piercing operations have become a potential haven for pedophiles because piercers do not need licences or police checks, they say.

Casey councillor Steve Beardon, who has led a push to ban body piercing of minors, said: "The Government has been grossly negligent on this issue, putting children at risk."

Gregory Allan Ford was bailed on Friday night to attend Melbourne Magistrates Court tomorrow. Mark Andrew Ford was bailed to appear at Dandenong Magistrates Court on August 1.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes i read about this this morning.I have a 13 year old girl and i know what id be doing to greg and mark ford if it was my daughter.
My next aps post would be from a cell.
Luckily she hasnt shown an interest in peircings,apart from her ears.
Why is a 13 year old girl getting a genital piercing in a licenced shop??
It certainly has set the industry back.
the media love this sort of thing and it will have a direct effect on all the artists that are doing the right thing.eg,more restrictions and regulations.


----------



## Rennie (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats disgusting, all I can say is that I hope their crime is common knowledge in prison, and they get a bit of "friendly discouragement" in there!


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 22, 2007)

dirty filthy scum, get back under your rocks. what is unfortunate is that if they are convicted they will be placed in prison within a prison to protect them from the main prison stream.
cut their balls off and shove them where the sun don't shine. or maybe just kill them now and save time and money.
oh i forgot innocent until proven guilty. then kill them

the girls involved were a bit silly for doing this but this does not give the s/bags the right to do what they did.

waste em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SAY WASTE EM!!!!!!!!!! 
JMO.
CHEERS. :x


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

I too have a 13 year old I sat on the Vic government board to set up the regulations on body arts includes beautitions haiordressers as well.
There is currently no laws about piercing but a law overides genital piercing of minors it is crnal knowledge. I refuse to do nipples or genitals under 18 regardless of sex unless the parent (with proof that they are the parent) is present during the pirecing. Frankly I can not see why a 13 year old would require a hood piercing unless she was sexually active and even with the parent present I would REFUSE!!! to do the procedure.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 22, 2007)

kiddie fiddlers should be lenched!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Apr 22, 2007)

*And to think I was nearly gunna get a tat from that hole. Hope they get what's coming to them, but with todays soft judges they have community service and a fine.  *


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 22, 2007)

I really don't see any problem with a person under 18 getting piercing in private area's, the only condition should be that a female should be doing it on girls, with the girls parents supervising.

Kane


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 22, 2007)

i can see your point MrSpike but ianother girl can still assult another girl

the think the 18+ on gential piercings is understandable with or without concent from the parents

its a smae something like thsi happens.. a couple of idiots do the wrong thing and everyone else pays...

liek the other day in my local area a guy attacked the cops with a sword... now there is talks about makign it harder to get swords and knives.. now as a collector and practitioner of these i think doing that is stupid.

but unfortuatly the world is run by idiots and the media which love to hype things up


----------



## jimjones (Apr 22, 2007)

rockspiders can b female too mr spike


----------



## cris (Apr 22, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I really don't see any problem with a person under 18 getting piercing in private area's, the only condition should be that a female should be doing it on girls, with the girls parents supervising.
> 
> Kane



What if they are lesbians? Ppl who abuse children should be turned into a more useful product, such as herp food. Although i should be more politically correct maybe they should be able to be allowed back into society  

still better them going to a "professional" than doing it themselves, that could be nasty :shock:


----------



## cris (Apr 22, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> liek the other day in my local area a guy attacked the cops with a sword... now there is talks about makign it harder to get swords and knives.. now as a collector and practitioner of these i think doing that is stupid.



Cops these days are a joke, they have guns yet still get attacked by a sword, what next :lol:


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah and, if I was a 13 yr old girl i would prefer a female to pierce me way more than I would a male. Just my opinion but not as any pedophiles are females as are males.


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 22, 2007)

took his down with the pepper spray... now if he was fair dinkum about attacking them with the sword he shoudl have at least taken one of them down!


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 22, 2007)

cris said:


> What if they are lesbians?




So what if they are lesbian?? Being a lesbian does not mean they are kiddie fiddlers.

Perhaps you should check yourself before saying such things.

IsK


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 22, 2007)

what also get me is that he was most likely using one of those cheep $100 wall hanger swords that are not even real. yet they insist on going after the collectors of the Real ones (carbon steel blades) and put us in the catagory of the crazy people..

i think i might go on a rampage with some ball point pens so they get banned aswell... they are highly dangerous weapons and are easy to conciel.. they are a public time bomb wating to go off!


----------



## baxtor (Apr 22, 2007)

just maybe we could wait and see if these ALLEGATIONS are proven in a court of law before we hang these men.


----------



## Full3R (Apr 22, 2007)

This is to do with the Stupid Media previously mentioned and Oskorei's Quote from the Dimmu Borgir song "Puritainia" reminded me of the "crime" in Question

Some young teen boys raped and tortured a girl so that her body wounds would match the wounds of a girl in videoclip produced by Dimmu Borgir

The boys then claimed tha the band had corrupt them and the band then being sued and the boys were released with a slap on the wrist

Im not 100% sure if that story was true i heard it off a friend but a similiar case happened from Marilyn Manson's drawing of a corpse arising from its grave, 
Another teen boy killed his girlfriend and also dressed her to match the picture that Marilyn Manson had drawn and Manson was then sued for the boys emotional traumer

And about the tattoo image being brought down by those two creeps, I personally dont see it brought down upon all tattooists, i believe it should be based upon each individual person/tattooist not as a group, stuff like that starts wars


----------



## Recharge (Apr 22, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Yeah and, if I was a 13 yr old girl i would prefer a female to pierce me way more than I would a male. Just my opinion but not as any pedophiles are females as are males.



thats highly debatable, it's more that females are not as often reported.


----------



## Bryony (Apr 22, 2007)

Recharge said:


> thats highly debatable, it's more that females are not as often reported.


yeah that is actually a true fact, my sister works in youth work and guys who get sexually assaulted/raped/touch ect or anything by a woman is nearly never reported.
For numerous reasons


----------



## cement (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with there being a law on piercings. Age 18, If kids want peircings let them wait till their 18. It wont kill them to wait a few years.


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 22, 2007)

*piecre or tatoos you should have too be old as the drinking laws to have it done , an a licence operator should have past health test and have no sexual asault charges or be of a clean record . and also a australian law all states to complie with that might sort some of the sickos out ps even theirs nothing wrong with tatts, just 18 is the law as in ya a adult but feed them to the crocks those 2 guys why not?*


----------



## Forensick (Apr 22, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Yeah and, if I was a 13 yr old girl i would prefer a female to pierce me way more than I would a male. Just my opinion but not as any pedophiles are females as are males.




oh god no!
pretty much the ONLY person in melbourne i would trust to do complex piercings is pete from the piercing urge.

and like i said somewhere else, mods on minors is fine by me, but most reputable places won't do it, and its not worth getting done by someone dodgy.
so you are better off waiting till you are 18 just for someone good.

inkslinger, are you on iam, bme, or pierced.com.au?


----------



## cris (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally dont see how this has anything at all to do with the laws, the problem simply was there is someone on the planet who shouldnt be. If teenagers want tats or any piercings they should be able to get them done proffesionally, if they do it themselves(or go to dodgy scum) it can cause problems.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 22, 2007)

cris said:


> I personally dont see how this has anything at all to do with the laws, the problem simply was there is someone on the planet who shouldnt be. If teenagers want tats or any piercings they should be able to get them done proffesionally, if they do it themselves(or go to dodgy scum) it can cause problems.



more than agree....
but as long as the law is like that, i won't recomend places that will pierce you anyway, COUGH*** ice COUGH***, as they do really bad work, half the time i'd advise piercing yourself over going there.... SHUDDER!


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

baxtor said:


> just maybe we could wait and see if these ALLEGATIONS are proven in a court of law before we hang these men.




The reputation is well known.............. this is the first time that the victims have not been too frightened to come forward! They are not the only ones in the area (well a few suburbs over) guilty of it either.

The problems is the gangster attitude these people portray not unlike the mainstream pedophiles use fear to keep their victims quiet.


----------



## Full3R (Apr 23, 2007)

In my Personal opinion i dont see the need to peirce your private parts, i think it would hurt immencly, i dont mind any other peircing really but i just dont like the idea of genital peircings, and as for the tattoo, im only 16 but i have parental permission to get the tattoo, but either way i think 13 is a bit young for genital peircings or a tattoo, but i spose its better for them to get a peircing which can come out, then a permanent tattoo,


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wrong


----------



## kelly (Apr 23, 2007)

That's so wrong!
Grr there are so awful people in this world.


----------



## jords (Apr 23, 2007)

genital piercings are like all others, you put them there to decorate and enhance the beauty of the area, or to enhance the sensation... what the hell are 13 yr olds doing this for? and maybe im old fasioned, but where is parental supervision (after school or on the weekend i mean) the whole situation is messed up and it seems like there are many factors to take into account... and yes those two men should be beaten and shot.


----------



## kelly (Apr 23, 2007)

jords said:


> where is parental supervision (after school or on the weekend i mean) the whole situation is messed up


 
You can't really blame the parents though...I mean they probably didn't even know!
I think it's pretty wrong for a 13 year old to even WANT a genital piercing. Kids these days, growing up so fast hahaha...


----------



## jords (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, true that.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont see why they feel the need to grow up like that fast! 13yo's these days look like little barbie dolls, its digusting, theyre 13 not 18! What 13yo in their right mind would want a gential piercing! I think piercing laws should NOT be for over 18's though. Tats should be over 18, piercing under 18 and if under 16, parental conscent with parents there present while doing it. I got my nose, belly, ears, and top ear all done under 18yrs. I would never want a genital piercing. When i was under 16 i had parents with me too. These girls were asking for trouble you dont put yourself in that situation, they knew it was the wrong thing to do, thus doing it secretly. The 2 blokes on the otherhand should have their nads chopped off and then hung.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 23, 2007)

If it's true, then that's all kinds of wrong right there. :shock: 



Inkslinger said:


> Frankly I can not see why a 13 year old would require a hood piercing unless she was sexually active and even with the parent present I would REFUSE!!! to do the procedure.


 
I can't see why _anyone_ would need a hood piercing, but that might be the low pain threshold talking. :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 23, 2007)

just shoot em =p or build a pit in which we throw all pedophiles =) with the albino tigers together in harmony =D


----------



## jords (Apr 23, 2007)

i have genital piercings, but as already mentioned, for asthetic purpouses.... when i was under 16 i wanted various facial piercings, my mum said no, and even though i was upset im now glad, as i would have ended up with holes everywhere!... then i rebelled and became a body piercer lol


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloody low scumbags! If only there was a fitting punishment for their crimes. Unfortunatly even death doesn't seem bad enough for peds.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 23, 2007)

jords said:


> i have genital piercings, but as already mentioned, for asthetic purpouses.... when i was under 16 i wanted various facial piercings, my mum said no, and even though i was upset im now glad, as i would have ended up with holes everywhere!... then i rebelled and became a body piercer lol


 
Actually, the scarring from my nose piercings is minimal.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 23, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> Bloody low scumbags! If only there was a fitting punishment for their crimes. Unfortunatly even death doesn't seem bad enough for peds.



yeah, because you know what happens when you have the death penalty for sexual crimes...
you find they just kill the victim afterwards.... after all in pedo/rape cases who is the main witness?



nickamon said:


> Actually, the scarring from my nose piercings is minimal.



yeah, of my 8 retired facial piercings you can see a little dot of only one of my brow holes!
i have bigger scars from paper cuts!


----------



## major (Apr 23, 2007)

got my nipple done there afew years ago and remember heaps of young girls in the shop
...rot in hell guys


----------



## Forensick (Apr 23, 2007)

i think there are certain people in industry who like a turn on them before they get to hell....

in regard to the original article, bronwyn pike is lying through her teeth.
the gov't has never looked at regulating the industry, despite cries for year from good piercers for it to be regulated...


----------



## slip_phreak (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm i know of a place in parramatta where the piercer gives girls discounts of $20 if they flash their chest, $40 if they let him grope their chest and $100 if they give him oral sex and finally Free if they have sex with him. Please note this is what i've heard from 2 or 3 girls i know and this was told to me about 3 years ago so the guy who i dont know mightn't even be there any more.


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

Full3R said:


> In my Personal opinion i dont see the need to peirce your private parts, i think it would hurt immencly, i dont mind any other peircing really but i just dont like the idea of genital peircings, and as for the tattoo, im only 16 but i have parental permission to get the tattoo, but either way i think 13 is a bit young for genital peircings or a tattoo, but i spose its better for them to get a peircing which can come out, then a permanent tattoo,



I have been tattooing for 30 years 16 is way to young to get a tattoo but on the other hand you youngsters are our bread and butter because when in a few years time you dont like your fashion statement anymore we get to cover it and charge the appropriate amount to do so.

Although there is lazer if you like the scared effect and the fun of not being able to expose that skin to the sun for the next 5 years or so.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 23, 2007)

Forensick said:


> yeah, because you know what happens when you have the death penalty for sexual crimes...
> you find they just kill the victim afterwards.... after all in pedo/rape cases who is the main witness?



well then they should bring back the death penalty for murder too. in the end if they do that sort of crime they should be killed so they dont do it again.


----------



## WeLovePythons (Apr 23, 2007)

the thing that always gets me in situations like these is hat are the parents like? Don't get me wrong I understand that kids have a way of keeping things from their parents but how are these kids getting these ideas in their heads?


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

The bigger question how is they have so much money that they dont have to account for?


----------



## kullafullsnake (Apr 23, 2007)

they will get theres i know people have alot of different religions and beliefs ect, but rest assured i can tell you now that the 2 brothers will be dealt with by god and he doesnt muck around.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2007)

hey inkslinger whereabouts are u working now? tattoo wise what shop is what im trying to say


----------



## Forensick (Apr 23, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> well then they should bring back the death penalty for murder too. in the end if they do that sort of crime they should be killed so they dont do it again.



so if you rape someone you still may aswell kill them, coz there is more chance of getting away with murder than rape...

several US states that introduced the death penalty for rape just found the murder rate went up by the same amout plain rape (ie not rape & murder) went down.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 23, 2007)

kullafullsnake said:


> they will get theres i know people have alot of different religions and beliefs ect, but rest assured i can tell you now that the 2 brothers will be dealt with by god and he doesnt muck around.




i am an athiest and i am happy to know that they will be dealt with by bubba


----------



## nickamon (Apr 24, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i am an athiest and i am happy to know that they will be dealt with by bubba


 
Win! :lol:


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 24, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I dont see why they feel the need to grow up like that fast! 13yo's these days look like little barbie dolls, its digusting, theyre 13 not 18! What 13yo in their right mind would want a gential piercing! I think piercing laws should NOT be for over 18's though. Tats should be over 18, piercing under 18 and if under 16, parental conscent with parents there present while doing it
> 
> There aren't to many 13 year old that would want to have their parents present for something like this... As stated this was a bet between the girls... Probably a mistake they won't be in such a hurry to make again. On the other hand I have a young daughter and no amount of cops could stop me from doing what I would want to do to these guys.
> 
> At 13 peer preassure would have played a big part in this whole situation such a shame it had such an ugly outcome


----------



## Forensick (Apr 24, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> sxc_celly said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see why they feel the need to grow up like that fast! 13yo's these days look like little barbie dolls, its digusting, theyre 13 not 18! What 13yo in their right mind would want a gential piercing! I think piercing laws should NOT be for over 18's though. Tats should be over 18, piercing under 18 and if under 16, parental conscent with parents there present while doing it
> ...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Forensick said:


> so if you rape someone you still may aswell kill them, coz there is more chance of getting away with murder than rape...
> 
> several US states that introduced the death penalty for rape just found the murder rate went up by the same amout plain rape (ie not rape & murder) went down.



i dont care if they are raped then killed, killed then rape, rape then tortured, or just plain old killed they should cop it! loss of there own lifes.


----------

